# Подвывихи позвонков



## Дарья78 (9 Авг 2018)

Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника 2й ст. Артроз суставов ШОП 2й ст. Передний подвывих тела позвонка С3 в позвоночном сегменте С2-С3 на 2мм. Задний подвывих тела позвонка С5 в позвоночном сегменте С4-С5 на 3мм. Задний подвывих тела позвонка С6 в позвоночном сегменте С5-С6 на 2мм.
Остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника 2й ст. Взаимоотношение тел позвонков не нарушено.

Женщина, 65 лет. Помогите пожалуйста расшифровать, что такое подвывихи и что с этим делать.
Какие прогнозы и варианты лечения (ЛФК,мануальная терапия?)
Рентгенолог сказал ничего нельзя,может "заклинить"- как это понимать?


----------



## La murr (9 Авг 2018)

@Дарья78, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Дарья78 (9 Авг 2018)

@La murr, снимки были сделаны на базе городской поликлиники,а они дают только описание(


----------

